# Selling Religion At My Front Door



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2014)

Well, this morning brought another pair of Jehovah's Witnesses ringing my bell and knocking at my door.  I usually give these people the 'bum's rush', because I found that for all the times I tried to be polite and tell them that I wasn't interested, they would take it as a green light to come at me full force.

I have nothing against the Jehovah's Witnesses, if they're happy with their beliefs, more power to them.  What I don't like is people trying to sell me on their religions or convert me, regardless of what they may be.  I remember as a young child, my mother going through the same thing, only she usually didn't even answer the door.

This morning's encounter was short and sweet I have to say though.  One of them pointed at my small 'no solicitors' sign on the door, and asked if that included Jehovah's Witnesses.  I told him yes, and smiled.  We both wished each other a good day, and they went on their merry way.  nthego:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 23, 2014)

They go door to door because that is what Jesus told them to do. 
They have always been polite with me even when I was not so polite, I must admit. Nowadays, I return the favor of being kind while telling them I am not interested. Same with Mormons that come in their suits on their bicycles.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2014)

I agree Kaya, they are usually polite, and I treat others in kind also.  Haven't had any Mormons coming around, but I have seen them riding now and then on their bicycles in the neighborhood.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2014)

I tell them up front that I am a member of a church and am quite involved. 
Then we have a conversation until I decide it's time to finish.
I see no reason to be rude.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 23, 2014)

I had reason to be rude to them but that is not for an open message board. Suffice it to say..I USED to be rude when they came knocking. I grew up.


----------



## Raven (Jun 24, 2014)

The Jehovah's Witnesses rarely come to our door now but used to come often.  
I was always polite and told them we belong to a nearby church and after being told that a number
of times they seemed to get the message.  I do admire the effort they put in to their religion though.
They have strong beliefs and are willing to go door to door to express them.  
I'm sure they do take some abuse for doing that.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, I'm not so kind to them....I see it as they are the ones being rude to invade my space and privacy soliciting their religion, I just tell them..'Not interested' and close the door.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Well, I'm not so kind to them....I see it as they are the ones being rude to invade my space and privacy soliciting their religion, I just tell them..'Not interested' and close the door.



I do exactly the same Jackie.   I just feel there is no reason to have _any_ conversation with someone I don't care to talk to.  

I wonder why they don't consider themselves solicitors, because they are.


----------



## Justme (Jun 24, 2014)

We don't get too many JWs knocking on the door, since up put up my 'no cold callers' sign. I will not engage them in conversation of any sort, and shut the door on them without comment. In 1986, when our adopted Down's Syndrome son was 16 months old, he had a life saving blood transfusion to save his life, as he had a condition about which we hadn't been informed. Two JWs came calling and I challenged them about their stance on blood transfusions. The evil pair told me he would have been better off dead than receiving the blood of someone else!


----------



## marinaio (Jun 24, 2014)

We haven't had a JW or Mormon missionary come to the door in several years!  Wonder if that means they decided our neighborhood is going to Hell and gave up?


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

Two scary looking pit bull dogs keep all unwanted visitors at bay.:cower:  :dog:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2014)

Justme said:


> We don't get too many JWs knocking on the door, since up put up my 'no cold callers' sign. I will not engage them in conversation of any sort, and shut the door on them without comment. In 1986, when our adopted Down's Syndrome son was 16 months old, he had a life saving blood transfusion to save his life, as he had a condition about which we hadn't been informed. Two JWs came calling and I challenged them about their stance on blood transfusions. The evil pair told me he would have been better off dead than receiving the blood of someone else!



Crazy! Bless you for giving your son a loving home Justme! :love_heart:


----------



## kcvet (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2014)

Is that what their religion is all about......getting new members?  Maybe they feel the need to be part
of a multitude.  Thankfully they don't come around that often.


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

I spent over 24 straight hours reading their bible. That was over thirty years ago.  A step brother-in-law was trying to convert me, so I borrowed his bible to read. As I remember it, they believe only a certain number of the chosen will go to heaven. I can't think of the exact figure, but it is so few, that you'd think their quota would have been met long ago. :dunno:


----------



## Mollie (Jun 24, 2014)

I also get Jehovah's Witnesses knock on my door. Each to their own for which ever religion they feel best suited to. But when they will not take 'No thank you' as my answer, and keep coming back with more of their beliefs, I am not pleased at all. 
I would never be bad mannered to any of them, but I find it difficult to say 'No' when they have their young children in front of them at the door.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 24, 2014)

if we see them coming we hide. don't answer the door !!!!


----------



## drifter (Jun 24, 2014)

I see them riding their bikes down my street every now and then. A few years ago I was  home alone and suffering from cabin fever, when they knocked on my door. I invited them in, asked if they wanted refreshment, which they refused. I think I got the full volley, both barrels. I told them I had gravitated through several religions, had looked into the JW and come to the conclusion I was an agnostic. I allowed them thirty minutes, which afforded them time to practice their spill and and gave mme an opportunity to engage them. At the end of thirty minutes I told them their time was up, and I wished them well as they did me. This was in a different state and eight or ten years ago. I was sitting on the patio the other evening when two rode by. I waved to them and they waved back. Had they sstopped, I would have invited them to dismount and sit a spell and that I had time for a quarter's worth of whatever they were selling.


----------



## Harley (Jun 24, 2014)

Ina said:


> I spent over 24 straight hours reading their bible. That was over thirty years ago.  A step brother-in-law was trying to convert me, so I borrowed his bible to read. As I remember it, they believe only a certain number of the chosen will go to heaven. I can't think of the exact figure, but it is so few, that you'd think their quota would have been met long ago. :dunno:



144,000


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Vixen, I couldn't remember the exact number. After I read their bible, I came to the conclusion that they were trying to frighten people into joining.


----------



## Harley (Jun 24, 2014)

Ina said:


> Thanks Vixen, I couldn't remember the exact number. After I read their bible, I came to the conclusion that they were trying to frighten people into joining.




No, its what they believe, and in their belief its commanded to do. To warn others of Armageddon and how they need to be part of their religion to survive. Not easy going door to door. I belonged once, but that was 34 yrs. ago. I'd be what they call an apostate, and probably even dis-fellowshiped. I believe God is love, and more will be saved than just one religion. Ina, my opinion is all religions are based on fear. jmo


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 24, 2014)

A while back I lived in a 3 decker, 2nd floor, a JW family lived downstairs.
Every Sunday when that family went to worship at their "hall" I made sure the American flag was hanging over the 2nd floor rail.

I heard they hated that flag but never bothered to find out why.
I also heard they dont celebrate birthdays and death is a happy event......I could be wrong since this was about 40 years ago,maybe they changed.


----------



## Harley (Jun 24, 2014)

drifter said:


> I see them riding their bikes down my street every now and then. A few years ago I was  home alone and suffering from cabin fever, when they knocked on my door. I invited them in, asked if they wanted refreshment, which they refused. I think I got the full volley, both barrels. I told them I had gravitated through several religions, had looked into the JW and come to the conclusion I was an agnostic. I allowed them thirty minutes, which afforded them time to practice their spill and and gave mme an opportunity to engage them. At the end of thirty minutes I told them their time was up, and I wished them well as they did me. This was in a different state and eight or ten years ago. I was sitting on the patio the other evening when two rode by. I waved to them and they waved back. Had they sstopped, I would have invited them to dismount and sit a spell and that I had time for a quarter's worth of whatever they were selling.




Are you sure they weren't Mormons? They're the ones on the bikes, and two guys.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2014)

I think you're right Vixen.


----------



## Harley (Jun 24, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> A while back I lived in a 3 decker, 2nd floor, a JW family lived downstairs.
> Every Sunday when that family went to worship at their "hall" I made sure the American flag was hanging over the 2nd floor rail.
> 
> I heard they hared that flag but never bothered to find out why.
> I also heard they dont celebrate birthdays and death is a happy event......I could be wrong since this was about 40 years ago,maybe they changed.



They believe in Gods law and not mans, but do follow the laws, pay taxes, but don't take part in any celebrations or vote. If you ever have studied any of the holidays we do celebrate, you would find they were started in pagan beliefs..Therefore their reason for not doing so. I do know it is very hard on the children being in school not being part of it all..I left, but I don't dis them, because I know they believe what they are preaching. I just don't happen to believe it anymore.


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

Vixen, I too am an agnostic, but it took me awhile to get there. What I couldn't figure out was 144,000 that get to go to heaven. I would think that number had come and gone. :dunno:


----------



## Harley (Jun 24, 2014)

Ina said:


> Vixen, I too am an agnostic, but it took me awhile to get there. What I couldn't figure out was 144,000 that get to go to heaven. I would think that number had come and gone. :dunno:



Those are the governing body, that will rule with Christ in heaven.. I have forgotten so much. If you don't practice something you forget, and it has been 34 yrs. They do believe the earth will be turned back into a peaceful paradise that it was intended to be in the beginning. and will reside here. I did know though that one of the Gov body was disfellowshipped, when he questioned a date that they pretty much based everything on, and then wrote his own book..A Crisis of Conscience. They discourage members from reading it, but after I left, I did read it, very interesting.

Ina, I do believe in God, just not their way anymore.


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

Vixen, I belive ... The Powers that Be ... ARE... Regardless of Designation   ( So I too believe )


----------



## drifter (Jun 24, 2014)

I withdraw everything I said. Of course they were Mormans. I never met Jehovah nor any of his witnesses. Never engaged them in conversastion. They never rode down my street nor entered into my house. I was totally confused and on top of all that, I was out of town when it happened. No, sir, officer it wasn't me. But I saw them. They went that a way. Okay, so you go me, but the firing squad at twenty paces is a little stiff, don't you think?


----------



## pattydi (Jun 24, 2014)

I no longer answer the door to anyone that I don't know.  Many years ago a couple from some church (JW, I think) tried to force their way into my house.  I respect anyone's rights to their beliefs but I don't want to be "converted" by anyone.  These people stuck their foot in my door so I couldn't close it and that made me angry.  I had a miniature poodle at the time and he turned great protector and grabbed the foot which was rapidly removed from my door, which I slammed shut.  That was the last time I've opened my door to those people.  I hate to be unfriendly, but...

I had a next door neighbor who belonged to some church that didn't celebrate holidays.  She was very nice and never tried to convert me and we got along fine.


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

drifter said:


> I withdraw everything I said. Of course they were Mormans. I never met Jehovah nor any of his witnesses. Never engaged them in conversastion. They never rode down my street nor entered into my house. I was totally confised and on top of all that, I was out of town when it happened. No, sir, officer it was me. But I saw them. They went that a way.



Drifter, Are you loosing it? :tapfoot:


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 25, 2020)

I have not had the Jehovah's Witnesses come to my door since this virus has started.


----------



## MFP (Oct 25, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, this morning brought another pair of Jehovah's Witnesses ringing my bell and knocking at my door.  I usually give these people the 'bum's rush', because I found that for all the times I tried to be polite and tell them that I wasn't interested, they would take it as a green light to come at me full force.
> 
> I have nothing against the Jehovah's Witnesses, if they're happy with their beliefs, more power to them.  What I don't like is people trying to sell me on their religions or convert me, regardless of what they may be.  I remember as a young child, my mother going through the same thing, only she usually didn't even answer the door.
> 
> This morning's encounter was short and sweet I have to say though.  One of them pointed at my small 'no solicitors' sign on the door, and asked if that included Jehovah's Witnesses.  I told him yes, and smiled.  We both wished each other a good day, and they went on their merry way.  nthego:


What I don't quite like is the fact that even after you tell them that you attend church and have been saved they still try to push their reading materials on you. Like maybe they don't buy that you're saved. I've had several do that to me in the past. I usually ask them nicely to keep their materials for someone whose not saved for they would need it more. What else can you do? I had parents that would hide from them. There would be a knock at the door and my mother would shut the lights off and come running into my room and turn the lights off while whispering the Jehovah's were at the door and to be quiet.


----------



## Jules (Oct 25, 2020)

If you make it clear from the first time they arrive at your door, they mark you down as a place to not bother with.  Without being mean or rude, I make it quite obvious that I don’t want them returning.

Don’t bother with excuses or reasons why they’re not welcome.  “No thank you!”. And close the door firmly, no slam needed.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 25, 2020)

The Jehovah's Witnesses used to come by 2 or 3 times a year.  I politely told them we weren't interested, but they still came by.  Then, about 5 years ago, they stopped by while I was working outdoors and feeling kind of ornery.   I began to engage them in a long conversation about everything "religious", and kept them going for over an hour.  Finally, they started getting kind of nervous...I suspect they were needing to drain their bladders.  They finally said they had to leave, and drove up the road fairly fast....and haven't been back since.


----------



## win231 (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm not religious but I'm never unfriendly to those who are "Spreading the Word."  They think they're doing something wonderful & that's OK with me.  Sometimes I find them rather amusing & entertaining.
A few months ago, I was on a walk in a large park nearby & a guy & his huge Great Dane approached me & asked me if I could feel Jesus' love. Well, I didn't want to answer honestly & say, "No, but I can feel your dog's love."  Since I love dogs & I just had to pet his dog, I let him preach for a few minutes.  I was surprised that he couldn't tell I was just pretending to listen to him so I could have fun with his dog.
I guess that means I "used" him.  I better repent.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 25, 2020)

I believe the usual 20 something year old clean cut helmet wearing Schwinn bicycle riding young men are Mormons. Don't quote me, jus sayin. As for the Jehovah Witnesses recruiters when I was in elementary school in Brooklyn a girl came to our 4th grade class in the middle of the year which is tough for kids relocating to a school with 50% Jewish and 49% African American population who pretty much co-existed and 1% Puerto Rican who the Jewish and Afro American population watched all of them all the time and knew where they were all the time. Anyway this girl turned out to be a Jehovah's Witness and as such wouldn't join us in the Pledge of Allegiance to the Flag. Well she incurred the wrath of the Afro American girls who were class conscience because she was very fair skinned and the Jewish girls despised her because she looked too much like them. All of us boys Jewish, Afro American alike and the 3 Puerto Rican boys were pissed as all get out because even scruffs like us knew the way she not only dressed but carried herself that we had as much a chance having the privilege of carrying her school books as a nickel dropped in a quarter slot would get us a candy bar. 5 out of 5 days a week everybody would run her off and that was a good day for her to outrun us. On other days she was not so lucky. One day our teacher told us that she wouldn't be coming back to school and even as hateful as we finally realized that we were just because she was different we stooped to an intolerable mindset of hate and prejudice. From that day until today I swore and vowed never to stoop to that level of sickness ever again so when the Jehovah's Witnesses, the Mormons or any and everybody that doesn't appear to be a threat I may not always answer the door but when I do I remember the day's when GOD loved us in spite of our close minded hate for those who don't share our beliefs. Only our Lord GOD is fit to judge man for it was his Begotten son Jesus Christ not with Gestas and Dismas  but he himself who wore the crown of thorns not with man but for man.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 25, 2020)

mmm, 6 yr. old thread, alot of forums would call replying a "necro post", lol.   It's OK, all the sox and underware in my drawers is still the same.

In this rural town everyone has their property fenced.  We keep the gate shut and locked, don't need dogs, drifters and meth-heads slithering in.

 One time a couple JW ladies got in right to our front door.  Had a polite talk, gave them 20 minutes to have their say.      I tell them simply that I am Christian, and am happy and secure in my faith.


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2020)

I have received a handwritten letter from them, I have not replied nor do I intend to.
But that was a few months ago during isolation.


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2020)

Nathan said:


> mmm, 6 yr. old thread, alot of forums would call replying a "necro post", lol.   It's OK, all the sox and underware in my drawers is still the same.
> 
> In this rural town everyone has their property fenced.  We keep the gate shut and locked, don't need dogs, drifters and meth-heads slithering in.
> 
> One time a couple JW ladies got in right to our front door.  Had a polite talk, gave them 20 minutes to have their say.      I tell them simply that I am Christian, and am happy and secure in my faith.


Just wait 'til I tell Ronni how you spelled _socks _and _underwear_.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 26, 2020)

The only time I have been rude to them was when they knocked on my door on Christmas Day...telling me it wasn't Jesus's birthday. I told them we were not celebrating his birthday, we were celebrating his birth. They didn't seem to understand the difference.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 26, 2020)

I could tell you all about some of their beliefs first hand ...due to being married to one of them
(He joined after we got married ) but I won’t waste your time or mine ........  

Lets just say they are hypocrites to the very full extent , my ex has been deceased for 20+ years however he married three times after i divorced him ,in 1974  he was single when he died as far as I know
No wife or partner was seen or mentioned at his funeral ( I took the youngest  kids to the funeral )


----------



## Duster (Oct 26, 2020)

There were some Jehovah Witnesses that came to the door one Christmas which pissed me off.  Our son was little and we were having our own Christmas morning celebration when they intruded.  I wondered if they wanted a peek at what all the fuss was about or if they thought, everybody is home today, let's go witnessing.   If someone is celebrating Christmas, don't they have a clue that you aren't looking to convert to their particular religion?

We used to have some neighbors who joined any church that offered them free stuff.  They would go to meetings until the people stopped giving them things.  They've been in a variety of religions through the years, taking advantage of all those do gooders.

Having been brought up in an evangelical religion, I generally avoid them like the plague.


----------



## raybar (Oct 26, 2020)

Rather than throwing them off his property, a friend of mine invited a couple of young Mormons into his house, and had a long conversation with them. Eventually their supervisor came looking for them. Judging from his attitude, it was clear that Mr. Supervisor was none too happy about his young charges being exposed to non-Mormon ideas. They never returned.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 26, 2020)

I thought they quit doing that years ago.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 26, 2020)

I always invited them in, had them sit down, gave them a drink, water, and we sat and talked and talked and talked.  I mean it’s not like I could not spare the time.  It’s not like it cost me anything.  Any religious group that came to the door was welcome.  After a while, I saw them on my street, but they never came to my door anymore.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 26, 2020)

There was a young woman where I worked, who would proselytize in the lunch room every day. She told us we were all going to Hell if we didn't convert and follow Jehovah. She was quite rabid about it. After awhile, we all took our lunches outside to eat, to avoid her. It was the same with the JW's who solicited door-to-door - they would not listen to us, or respect anyone else's religious choice, and tried to convert us. We ended up not answering the door anymore.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 26, 2020)

I found the Seventh Day Adventist's to be rather pleasant .. not pushy or forsaking like the Jehovah's Witnesses. While in Adelaide, a couple of young men came to the door, and I was painting. They were more interested in hearing about Canada than proselytizing. They even offered to help me paint.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> There was a young woman where I worked, who would proselytize in the lunch room every day. She told us we were all going to Hell if we didn't convert and follow Jehovah. She was quite rabid about it. After awhile, we all took our lunches outside to eat, to avoid her. It was the same with the JW's who solicited door-to-door - they would not listen to us, or respect anyone else's religious choice, and tried to convert us. We ended up not answering the door anymore.


I like the JW, we discussed the scripture and I remember something in the Bible about where there are three people who meet and discuss GOD, then he is there.  To me we all chose a religion, or not, that suits us as individuals.  Meets our wants and needs.  IMO.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I like the JW, we discussed the scripture and I remember something in the Bible about where there are three people who meet and discuss GOD, then he is there.  To me we all chose a religion, or not, that suits us as individuals.  Meets our wants and needs.  IMO.


It sounds as though the Witnesses you were in touch with, had more open minds. Those I've met, didn't .. it was, either follow Jehovah - or end up in Hell.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> It sounds as though the Witnesses you were in touch with, had more open minds. Those I've met, didn't .. it was, either follow Jehovah - or end up in Hell.


Maybe, they said nothing about hell to me, i also, being in Utah, get a lot of LDS.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 26, 2020)

Let me tell you a very
important part of my story ...

My youngest son was 10 pounds when he was born so he was almost like a 2 month old when he was born ..he was healthy baby till he was 6. months old , he then developed an allergy to all milk products and was in and out of hospital for 3 weeks and lost heaps of weight ...remember this was a 6 month old child he looked like a starving child his face / body went from chubby to skin and bone ....
His nick name was Pud cause he was a chubby little boy before he got sick

anyway ex must have told “the elders “ and THEY decided the best thing to do was to let Jehova take care of Darryl and let him die ...and we all know about the transfusion stuff with the JW they wouldn’t allow Darryl to have anything  in the way of a drip let alone blood  

So I hatched a plan I’d go and pick up my son from the hospital  at 8 pm ( I had to walk 10 km to get there ) and get on the bus and take him to the women’s and children’s hospital in Adelaide ,arriving there at 11pm at night ( the bus dropped me at the door ) My son had very little time to live when I was arrived at the hospital  according to the Dr I seen at the hospital

He was put on ventilators and all sorts of drips and tried on soy milk ..which agreed with him
he spent a month in hospital and i stayed in the nurses quarters at the hospital .

When I returned home I was not permitted to enter the home as I was deemed as wickard for disobeying “the head of the house “ by saving my sons life .....I never lived in the home again
My son is now a healthy 46 year old ...... and he still has a few issues with milk products
I rarely see him cause he lives ...Mmmmm not sure how far away but it’s a long way but still in SA
but I spoke to him a week ago on his birthday


----------



## Pinky (Oct 26, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Let me tell you a short but very important part of my story ....
> My youngest son was 10 pounds when he was born so he was almost like a 2 month old when he was born ..he was healthy baby till he was 6. months old , he then developed an allergy to all milk products and was in and out of hospital for 3 weeks and lost heaps of weight ...remember this was a 6 month old child ....His nick name was Pud cause he was a chubby little boy before he got sick
> 
> anyway ex must have told “the elders “ and they decided thr best thing to do was to let Jehova take care of Darryl and let him die ...
> ...


What a terrible ordeal for you to have to take on alone, @Kadee46. You stayed at hospital for an entire month? This is another practice of the JW's that I cannot agree with.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes I did @Pinky my ex took care of the other kids then kicked us all out when I got back
I was lucky to get a job in a farm with a house where I stayed till 1986 when I met my husband 
Its kinda a long story but I was working for the manager of the job centre‘s ( wife ) and she recommended me for the farm job.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 26, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Yes I did @Pinky my ex took care of the other kids then kicked us all out when I got back
> I was lucky to get a job in a farm with a house where I stayed till 1986 when I met my husband
> Its kinda a long story but I was working for the manager of the job centre‘s ( wife ) and she recommended me for the farm job.


So glad you had somewhere to go, @Kadee46 .. and that it all worked out for you. No doubt you worked very hard for your family. You deserve every happiness that comes your way.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 26, 2020)

Many years ago, I was reloading some ammunition in my garage. My young son was helping by putting the empty brass into shell holders. Two JW's stopped by, and commented it was so nice to see a boy help his father. They asked what we were doing, and I said,"Loading .45 caliber ammunition" They immediately left


----------



## Jules (Oct 26, 2020)

Good for you @Kadee46


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)

@Kadee46 , I'm so sorry this happened! You're a brave and loving woman, indeed.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 26, 2020)

@Kadee46 
That was brave & compassionate


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 26, 2020)

I do have a conversation with them.  I start telling them about something I had just learned, in my belief system, and that they should look it up.  They had never heard of what I was telling them, and all I do is go forward in explaining it.  They then leave and I have shared a part of my belief.  I also listen to them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 26, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Let me tell you a very
> important part of my story ...
> 
> My youngest son was 10 pounds when he was born so he was almost like a 2 month old when he was born ..he was healthy baby till he was 6. months old , he then developed an allergy to all milk products and was in and out of hospital for 3 weeks and lost heaps of weight ...remember this was a 6 month old child he looked like a starving child his face / body went from chubby to skin and bone ....
> ...


I am familiar with how it works.  I don’t agree with the religion, but then there is stuff in my religion does that I am against. Most people pick a religion and then pick and chose within the religion except the fanatics of course.  Glad your son is ok.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 27, 2020)

Door to door for any reason is prohibited in our 55+ community, it works.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 27, 2020)

I only had them turn up once where I live now ....my first impression was they were rather nice people however I will never forget how I was treated / shamed / made homeless by this organisation for saving my sons life.

Ive never really even discussed the ordeal with my son, The children used to see their father on school holidays then as soon as the youngest was about 10 and my daughter was about 12 they made the decision not to ever see him again .....simply his own fault because he was scheming to not return the children after spending a week with him, ( he’d even been in centrelink ( welfare ) who pays family allowance and said he had the kids full time so they’d charged it over to him) 

His reasons were he wanted to raise them in his religion , which they wanted no part of so they didn’t see him until they were in their late teens when he tuned up where we lived ..but they wouldn’t come out of the house to say hello to him ....I could go in and on but I won’t bore you all to tears


----------



## Pinky (Oct 27, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I only had them turn up once where I live now ....my first impression was they were rather nice people however I will never forget how I was treated / shamed / made homeless by this organisation for saving my sons life.
> 
> Ive never really even discussed the ordeal with my son, The children used to see their father on school holidays then as soon as the youngest was about 10 and my daughter was about 12 they made the decision not to ever see him again .....simply his own fault because he was scheming to not return the children after spending a week with him, ( he’d even been in centrelink ( welfare ) who pays family allowance and said he had the kids full time so they’d charged it over to him)
> 
> His reasons were he wanted to raise them in his religion , which they wanted no part of so they didn’t see him until they were in their late teens when he tuned up where we lived ..but they wouldn’t come out of the house to say hello to him ....I could go in and on but I won’t bore you all to tears


@Kadee46   It's outrageous how people use their children as pawns in order to receive money and scan the system. I saw it over there, and it happens here too


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 27, 2020)

The idea of selling religion door to door or evangelizing in general, seems odd to me.  I have long felt that a "program of attraction" makes much more sense because then, the people who would otherwise promote their belief system would actually have to live it so others could see it in action.

As an example, if there was somebody that I observed as always being kind and at peace, able to handle life as it comes, I would certainly want to know what that person's "secret" was.  

On the other hand, if somebody was always telling me that if I didn't believe in the same things and in the same way that they did, I was certainly heading for eternal damnation, yet that person was rather caustic in his or her interactions or otherwise exhibiting issues in his or her life, the last thing I would want is to take on that belief system.

Tony


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 27, 2020)

A sweet little old lady who used to live in my building was a Witness. She'd come down periodically and bring her pamphlets. At first I'd take them out of politeness. I eventually told her I'm Muslim and stopped taking them. Her son took her apartment when she moved down south with her daughter. I'm glad to know she's still alive and doing well as of when I spoke with him a couple of days ago.

Our building is locked and if someone rings my bell and I'm not expecting anyone, I don't answer. So I won't be having that issue again.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> The idea of selling religion door to door or evangelizing in general, seems odd to me.  I have long felt that a "program of attraction" makes much more sense because then, the people who would otherwise promote their belief system would actually have to live it so others could see it in action.
> 
> As an example, if there was somebody that I observed as always being kind and at peace, able to handle life as it comes, I would certainly want to know what that person's "secret" was.
> 
> ...


They are not ”selling” religion, they are, as their religion and beliefs command, spreading what they believe to be the true word of the God they believe in.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 27, 2020)

Religion, who’s buying?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I only had them turn up once where I live now ....my first impression was they were rather nice people however I will never forget how I was treated / shamed / made homeless by this organisation for saving my sons life.
> 
> Ive never really even discussed the ordeal with my son, The children used to see their father on school holidays then as soon as the youngest was about 10 and my daughter was about 12 they made the decision not to ever see him again .....simply his own fault because he was scheming to not return the children after spending a week with him, ( he’d even been in centrelink ( welfare ) who pays family allowance and said he had the kids full time so they’d charged it over to him)
> 
> His reasons were he wanted to raise them in his religion , which they wanted no part of so they didn’t see him until they were in their late teens when he tuned up where we lived ..but they wouldn’t come out of the house to say hello to him ....I could go in and on but I won’t bore you all to tears


You would not bore me.  A story for you.

My mother belonged to the Church of the Open Door when they moved to garden grove in California, the church became very big and mother was a true believer.  Oh, yes, she loved that church.  

When our baby Matthew David died, we were very very poor.  My brother loaned, yes loaned, us 500 for the funeral and expenses.  I asked mother if one of the pastors from her church would say a few words at his funeral.  She said no, get your own pastor.  You are not a member of the church.  Nope, I was not.

The pastor, we got, charged 75 dollars to say a few words.  My husband, myself, the pastor, and God buried our son, my mother and step father didn’t show up.  (Brother lived out of state but offered to come.)

I was asked, by my brother, if I was planning to go to mother‘s funeral when she died.  Nope.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> They are not ”selling” religion, they are, as their religion and beliefs command, spreading what they believe to be the true word of the God they believe in.



Oh, I fully agree.  Others made that reference including the thread title itself, so I just stayed within that parameter.  No argument from me on that score.  The Jehovah Witnesses that came to our door when we had our house were very sincere, though on one occasion one of them saw my synthesizer in the living room and we had a great conversation about that instead. 

Tony


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> Religion, who’s buying?


Everyone who drops a coin into the plate.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am familiar with how it works.  I don’t agree with the religion, but then there is stuff in my religion does that I am against. *Most people pick a religion and then pick and chose within the religion *except the fanatics of course.  Glad your son is ok.



My wife says that too.  I got away from going to church altogether, but she still goes.  I won't go into all that because it isn't relevant here, but what you said hits the nail on the head, so to speak.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Everyone who drops a coin into the plate.



Well, there tithing is involved and many truly believe in that and do so quite sincerely.  Some members of my family do that, as does my wife.  Though I don't go to church, I don't get in the way of her tithing.

Tony


----------



## Kadee (Oct 27, 2020)

I know a lady (We knew / know her and her late husband through dancing ) 

 shes been with the same religion for many years think it’s uniting church
They only accept plastic card donations yep that have their own tap and go system
That’s so they  can keep an eye on what your giving


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 29, 2020)

Religion is dangerous, when religious authority undermines and takes advantage of followers, yet we go on excusing authority time after time because we are taught to do so. Why do think authority tells us to forgive? Forgiveness is extremely helpful, but it doesn’t rectify the fact of being used by authority. 

Religion isolates groups of people for a common cause, imagine a large church  congregation fired up in a frenzy to eradicate prisoners from incarceration because all men and women deserve to be free. Justice will be served in the afterlife. 

Isolated groups of people under the right influence are capable of carrying out despicable acts of violence if incentive outweighs the consequences.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 29, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I could tell you all about some of their beliefs first hand ...due to being married to one of them
> (He joined after we got married ) but I won’t waste your time or mine ........
> 
> Lets just say they are hypocrites to the very full extent , my ex has been deceased for 20+ years however he married three times after i divorced him ,in 1974  he was single when he died as far as I know
> No wife or partner was seen or mentioned at his funeral ( I took the youngest  kids to the funeral )


An elderly neighbour tried to convert me, but I wasn't impressed by her at all. She had two daughters...she doted on one but hadn't a good word for the other. She would gossip about the neighbours, referring to each with a derogatory sneer. As you say, hypocrites.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 29, 2020)

I am familiar with American Baptist and Southern Baptist but also GARB General Association of Regular Baptist or possibly Reformed Baptist either way GARB is super conservative compared to their liberal counterparts American Baptist. 
I don’t know much about Southern Baptist doctrine even though my dad was a Southern Baptist preacher. I left home at 18 and stopped going to church. It wasn’t until 2005 when I became interested and joined the American Baptist church because my wife attended church. 

I attended bible college to go into Prison Chaplaincy, I assume God did not want me to go into ministry based on my performance record and so I stopped pursuing ministry work and went into Human Services. 

I used to believe religious leaders knew better about me than I did until more than a few occasions led me to believe otherwise. Just because a person leads a group of people does not warrant you or I become a follower. 

I have faith In God, but what if God was called Ed, Frank or Jack my faith would be in association of other God titles and names. 

God is. and I believe God is. If God is then God is and I Him. To worship God is to love all that is, God=Self=God.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 29, 2020)

I hear you, Ed. Love is everything.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 29, 2020)

As long as Jesus is dead I wish he would tell his follower to wait until he returns to pester people.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 29, 2020)

The Jehovah's Witnesses rarely come to our door now but used to come often.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 29, 2020)

We see them  around but I haven’t had a knock on my door for a very long time
you can pick them  out in the street ...usually neatly dressed /may be  standing in a group and have a bag of some sort with them .
They must have quite a few “ brothers and sisters” in the area as their huge hall is on the main road into town and there are lots of cars there on Sunday’s .


pamelasmithwick said:


> The Jehovah's Witnesses rarely come to our door now but used to come often.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Oris Borloff (Oct 30, 2020)

I just saw my first copy of the Watchtower.  It came in the mail with a nice cover letter from a woman in a near by town, explaining due to the current situation they are reaching out via other means.  Now I'm in a quandary.  Should I send her a nice thank you note and include some helpful information on Hare Krishna or a delightfully colorful assortment pack of reading material from the Church of Scientology?


----------

